# WHAT IS THIS



## hooperj14 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok I caught this on the Loxahatchee River in Florida. I have no idea what it is and it is pretty mean looking. I asked the people at the canoe rental and they had never seen one. Any ideas?


----------



## hooperj14 (Mar 12, 2012)

another picture. This was last summer.


----------



## Jim (Mar 13, 2012)

Was it caught in the estuary or the freshwater section?


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like a type of cat/hybrid carp


----------



## hooperj14 (Mar 13, 2012)

It was freshwater.


----------



## Jim (Mar 13, 2012)

That is a bigmouth sleeper Goby!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxyeleotris

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d7/Oxyel_marmor_080425_7661_tdp.jpg


----------



## Butthead (Mar 13, 2012)

That fish looks wicked! Seems like it would be a cool aquarium fish.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 13, 2012)

Never know what you'll catch in Florida :LOL2: 

Cool fish


----------



## hooperj14 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thats it thank you! =D> I have been wondering what it is forever!


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 14, 2012)

Lol you sound like my wife talking about me...

Question is, can you eat it ?



Loggerhead Mike said:


> Never know what you'll catch in Florida :LOL2:
> 
> Cool fish


----------



## dryin (Mar 22, 2012)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> Never know what you'll catch in Florida :LOL2:
> 
> Cool fish


anit that the truth


----------



## MartyMoose (Apr 17, 2012)

Apparently yet another "foreign" fish that was probably released from a home aquarium now competing with native fi

It is cool looking though!


----------



## Dman23 (Apr 21, 2012)

Kind of looks like a Walleye from hell! Haha sweet catch


----------



## Hydro (Apr 22, 2012)

Cool pic !


----------

